# Should I go ahead and cut down poplar tree that has had bores? But has been treated?



## jamesyoung (Aug 7, 2011)

I live in AMARILLO tx. It is nearly a sin to cut down a tree. We bought this house about 10 years ago. I noticed it had some bore problems. Have treated it. My question is am I going to end up loosing it. And go ahead and cut it down now?


----------



## jamied (Aug 11, 2011)

jamesyoung said:


> I live in AMARILLO tx. It is nearly a sin to cut down a tree. We bought this house about 10 years ago. I noticed it had some bore problems. Have treated it. My question is am I going to end up loosing it. And go ahead and cut it down now?


 
I'd say if it's problematic, Cut it down to a stump very early spring, which might be January where you are. It will regrow like crazy, it's one of the fastest growing trees in the US. Poplar can grow 10' - 15' or more per season, even in the north. 

Though, I don't know if the borer would just re-infect the new growth again from the stump.


----------

